# Best grinder and where to buy one?



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

So I have finally come across some great finds and now that its hunting season my friends are starting to call me about their deer left overs. We can't store a whole deer and Its parts as our freezer is full. Our friend grinds all his deer/bones etc. So I am in the need of a heavy duty grinder to be able to handle meat and make it more freezer storage friendly. So does anyone know what brands of grinders can handle bones and where I could find one? I am new to this end of raw. Normally I get premade tubes from a breeder and add in supermarket finds...this will be our first time making up our own food. We have feed deer parts before like heart/liver that someone brought back for us but this is our first whole deer minus the meat our friend took for his family. 

Any help suggestions would be great. Also is there anything I shouldn't feed from the left overs I get?


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

We have been using the Tasin for a year and really like it.

Tasin TS-108 Electric Meat Grinder:eer::Venison::Home Use::RAW:et Food Makin


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Debbieg said:


> We have been using the Tasin for a year and really like it.
> 
> Tasin TS-108 Electric Meat Grinder:eer::Venison::Home Use::RAW:et Food Makin


 
The Tyson will NOT handle deer bones. Chicken, ducks, rabbit - yes. Deer - NO!

You are looking at spending several THOUSAND dollars to find a grinder that can handle deer bones.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

We ended up just getting a 1/2hp commercial grade grinder from Cabelas. I wasn't really worried about the deer bones mostly chicken bones since we get 40;bs cases of chicken backs for .23cents/lb. Deer comes far and few between and my friends debone all of our scraps and put the bones in a separate bag for my guys to knaw on separatly. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

Someone told me about this grinder. Looks like it can handle a lot of chicken bones with ease.








Amazon.com: STX MEGAFORCE 3000W WITH "COWL AIR INDUCTION COOLING SYSTEM" - 3000 WATT" 3.4 HP RATED "PEAK POWER" ELECTRIC MEAT GRINDER - 3 HARDENED STEEL CUTTING BLADES - KUBBE ATTACHMENT - SAUSAGE STUFFING TUBES!!!: Kitchen & Dining


----------

